# Looking for land near Washington/Jefferson co.



## GTHUNT (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking to lease 200-500 acres in this general area. 4-7 respectful hunters.Would consider anything within reason north of area.


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Mar 22, 2010)

*1100 acres in emanuel co*

call if interested 478-494-3240


----------



## GTHUNT (Apr 25, 2010)

Still looking  if anyone could help.


----------



## Cantmuck (Apr 26, 2010)

*oglethorpe*

I have 500 acres in oglethorpe, looking for four members.
lots of hogs,deer, and a few turkeys. very thick. total of twelve members. pm if interested


----------



## GTHUNT (Apr 27, 2010)

*Oglethorpe 500*

What are the dues?  How about kids?Can you tell me a little about camp  (power or water) and what age trees  deer limits and any other rules i might need to know would be helpful.   thanx for the response


----------



## GTHUNT (May 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## Lost Creek (May 3, 2010)

Check out our Family Club Dickson Plantation http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288  Great club wife and kids under your membership ! thanks Big Mike


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 4, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey. There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## GTHUNT (May 10, 2010)

Still looking for a lease if anybody can help


----------



## deputy430 (May 11, 2010)

I have 1210 acres in Green Co. looking for members....


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 14, 2010)

Sounds like the club i have would be perfect for you and your friends . I have 478 acres in warren co. deer , turkey ,  We have a large swamp several creeks , and a good mix of pines and oaks . I also provide a tracking service for club members only with a 8 year old beagle with a great track record . give me a call if you are interested at 770-315-6895


----------



## GTHUNT (May 14, 2010)

*warren*

Thanks for the response but still holding out for a lease at the moment.


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 14, 2010)

If your still looking give me a call....

Hunting Club in Southern Richmond County is currently looking for
members.

We currently have 440 acres of prime Richmond/Burke Hunting Land.
Both of our current tracts offer...( DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME, PREDATOR & UP LAND BIRDS )

The tracts are separated, the larger of the 2 tracts is 240ac. located on Hephzibah McBean Rd. between hwy 25 and Old Waynesboro Rd.
Its 60% hard woods. and 40% free ranging pines lots of deep ridges and a creek runs through the property, it also has 3 separate property entrances.

The smaller 200 ac. tract is located just past Jefferson Electric Co. on the Blythe side.
The tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines, also with creek running through.

This property is new to our club so we are still learning more about it.
But we DO KNOW the game is abundant from observation and scouting.

None of the 2 tracts is set up for a camp currently, But the larger 240ac. once had a mobile home on it.

We are also looking for serious rabbit hunters to start a rabbit or beagle club.

members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st


Memberships:
$375. per season just Turkey or just Rabbit
$750. FULL YR. round access

If interested call... (706)513-5674 If no answer, please leave a
voice message with your name and number and I will return your call ASAP.


----------

